# Lithuanian all in one Fert?



## Kristoph91 (12 Jul 2012)

Hi guys I have a friend from Lithuania who is planted tank obsessed! 

I must get a shot of one or two of his EIGHT high tech planted tanks. 

He's the guy I buy all my livestock off and a few plants. 

Anyway, he has a huge box of liquid ferts, and is selling them for €6 a bottle. 
Just wondering if they are any good ? 

http://www.glasscubeaquariums.com/produ ... &id_lang=1

That page shows what he is selling, he's selling all three types. 

Just wondering if anyone knows anything about them ? 
I'm new to ferts!

Cheers guys


----------



## ceg4048 (12 Jul 2012)

Well plants in Lithuania eat exactly the same stuff as plants in UK or China so it can't be too different than TPN+ or even JamesC's recipe.

His Nitrogen source can be either a nitrate salt , urea, or ammonium salt (or any combination of these three). In fact he even mentions that he uses "carbamide" which is a very fancy rocket science term used for common urea - which is a component of urine. Have you ever noticed that the grass always grows greener in the areas of the lawn that the dog urinates on? Or have you noticed that cow pies in the field always seem to have fresh grass growing through and around it taller than the surrounding grass in the field? Well that's because urea and ammonia are powerful sources of Nitrogen, which in turn is a major component of Chlorophyll, which is green.

His PO4 source is most likely KxPO4 and then I'm sure he just adds some chelated trace element mix along with an acid to keep the pH of the mix low and some kind of mold inhibitor. This is neither magic nor revolutionary. Anything else that is added is strictly for show and to make the product appear as if it stands out from all the others that have exactly the same ingredients to a greater or lesser extent. You should not be fooled by this. As in most cases you will be paying for mostly water, so only buy it if you consider that it's cheap and if you consider it more convenient than buying the same powder that he uses and just adding water. Look at the dosing instructions and calculate how long the product will last. If the numbers work out favorably then yeah, definitely go for it.

Always beware when you see stuff like:


> ...composition is balanced according to water plant needs. Substances are presented in a form that is accessible to plants and harder to absorb for algae.


Which of course is BS because algae can ALWAYS uptake exactly the same forms of nutrients as plants do - and quicker. With the possible exception of ammonia, Algae simply do not care what the concentration levels are. That's the difference.

This could also be some premixed form of Tobi's all-dominant-Euro-Mix as well.

The rest of the data on the page is a rehash of the same information that we know already. Nothing really amazing. There's nothing new under the Sun.


----------



## Kristoph91 (13 Jul 2012)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Well plants in Lithuania eat exactly the same stuff as plants in UK or China so it can't be too different than TPN+ or even JamesC's recipe.
> 
> His Nitrogen source can be either a nitrate salt , urea, or ammonium salt (or any combination of these three). In fact he even mentions that he uses "carbamide" which is a very fancy rocket science term used for common urea - which is a component of urine. Have you ever noticed that the grass always grows greener in the areas of the lawn that the dog urinates on? Or have you noticed that cow pies in the field always seem to have fresh grass growing through and around it taller than the surrounding grass in the field? Well that's because urea and ammonia are powerful sources of Nitrogen, which in turn is a major component of Chlorophyll, which is green.
> 
> ...


 

One reply from you answers my question plus all the ones I was going to ask after 

Thanks for your expertise Clive!

I'll give it a go then, if it works out cheaper than other things I'll let people know.

I'll also do a review of it when my tank shows some results.

Thanks again for your brilliantly detailed and well explained response.

Regards,


----------



## Ady34 (13 Jul 2012)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Have you ever notoced that the grass always grows greener in the areas of the lawn that the dog urinates on?


Does my dog have special urine as wherever he urinates in my garden everything dies....plants and grass


----------



## Kristoph91 (13 Jul 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> ceg4048 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow Ady. You should start collecting it and selling it outside Homebase, big sign saying - *"F**k Weedol, Try Dog P*ss"!*


----------



## Ady34 (13 Jul 2012)

KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Ady34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Jul 2012)

same here Ady...theres a product called 'Dog Rocks' which apparently turns your dog wee into a nitrate, which makes your grass green (doesn't work, tried it!). I reckon Clives got it round his neck a bit a urine will kill grass, not make it grow. Tis the acid that burns.


----------



## Ady34 (13 Jul 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> same here Ady...theres a product called 'Dog Rocks' which apparently turns your dog wee into a nitrate, which makes your grass green (doesn't work, tried it!). I reckon Clives got it round his neck a bit a urine will kill grass, not make it grow. Tis the acid that burns.


You wernt duped by the Matrix were you   
Maybe dog pee would work as an ammonia fertiliser if watered in after each 'tinkling' to dilute slightly and not burn. Ill don my wellies, armed with watering can for the next few weeks and let you know how it goes.....


----------



## ceg4048 (13 Jul 2012)

Does the burned area stay burned if the dog is kept from continuously using the same patch? How about the area immediately next to the burned area? Direct contact with the leaves does burn them, true. The conversion to ammonia takes place in the sediment, not on the leaf. The enzyme urease, produced by lots of critters in the soil converts the urea to ammonia. At that point the plant can assimilate it from the roots. In fact you don't even need a dog. You can do it yourself. This is a part of nature's cycle. Happens every day. Can't see why this is such a revelation. Check out these example links:
http://www.rootsimple.com/2011/10/urine ... lizer.html
http://www.popsci.com/environment/artic ... r-we-think
http://www.bigblogofgardening.com/human ... me-garden/

Cheers,


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Jul 2012)

i often wee on the grass when my wife isn't in...i don't burn the grass. 

there is some new revolutionary feed and weed on the market now, that will utilise the ammonia produced by dog wee. 

have a read of this Clive, this is what i used

http://www.dogrocks.co.uk/

as said the idea is there, but it didn't work.


----------



## ceg4048 (13 Jul 2012)

Paramagnetic igneous rock?

Wow, heavy dude. I'm gonna stay clear of paranormal activity. Maybe we need to call in Ghostbusters.  

Igneous rocks are just rocks formed by volcanic action. It will be highly porous, so maybe the hope is that it absorbs the urine and then later, bacteria just like the ones in our filters will develop. I guess you'd need a pretty big rock though, maybe one the size of your front door? There could be a kernel of reality here...but...no.

The Marix isn't real Ian... 8) 

Cheers,


----------



## HarryRobinson (13 Jul 2012)

Can I just say clive, you put so much detail into your posts and show your knowledge to all of us. One of the best contributers to the forum!


----------



## tim (13 Jul 2012)

+ 1 to that harry been reading for a year and found so many answers in clives posts without having to ask the question, as for the dog rocks my mate has one in his dogs water bowl completly covered in algae i may borrow it to feed my otto's   oh and yes his lawn stil has brown patches


----------



## ceg4048 (13 Jul 2012)

Thanks mate. The devil is in the details. Stay off the lawn!!   

Cheers,


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Jul 2012)

the thing is clive is that you drop the rocks in the water, you don't feed them to the dog lol.

as you say, this is just another way to help us spend our monies. 

ps while we are on subject...apparently Tomato ketchup works for lawn staining.


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Jul 2012)

Wow, you put it in the dogs water bowl? OK, I had a re-read of that because I couldn't get past the stunning paranormal implications on the first go. But they don't expalin what happens. Something dissolves out of the rocks, the dog drinks the water and then paranormal activity takes over and changes the fundamental nature of the dogs cellular metabolism, of the kidneys or of the bladder?

It looks like they're even blaming the burning on the "impurities" of the water the dog drinks. They even claim that you should avoid fertilizing your lawn, otherwise it reduces the effectiveness of the product...

Imagine that...

I'm virtually speechless....

They couldn't be so bodacious as to claim all that...could they?

Mate, their marketing guy must have won industry awards just for the size of his cojones alone. You need to hire that guy for marketing your business, straight away mate.

Tim is on to something there. The rocks might actually work well in your aquascape.

Cheers,


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Jul 2012)

you know Clive, i may do a Dog Rock aquascape in my nano and see what happens, they look a little like Seiryu stone ya know!

I can see it now!


----------



## tim (14 Jul 2012)

that would be pretty cool ian just make sure you get flow co2 and ferts right or those rocks will be greener than your plants


----------



## Ady34 (14 Jul 2012)

....well, rather ironically it was the first opportunity in some weeks to get out in the garden and cut the grass after the deluge of rainfall weve been having recently....and low and behold the Ceg strikes again. The first thing i noticed was all the patches of dead, brown burnt grass had been replaced with thickets of dense green grass noticably longer and thicker than the surroundings  
Must burn, kill the grass then soak into the ground as an ammonia fertiliser source and feed the roots to give overgrowth!

Heres the two favourite peeing spots:



 






Just thought id share my geeky observation in  homage to Clive!
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Jul 2012)

Good stuff mate. I don't want to hear any stories about you peeing in your tank though mate, OK?   

Cheers,


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Jul 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> you know Clive, i may do a Dog Rock aquascape in my nano and see what happens, they look a little like Seiryu stone ya know!
> 
> I can see it now!


Love it! Little Shop of Horrors, Reloaded!

Cheers,


----------



## Kristoph91 (16 Jul 2012)

This thread has gotten all too strange for me


----------



## Kristoph91 (23 Aug 2012)

So guys, I've been using the 250ml bottle of the fert, and things are all going very well. Plant health has increased significantly and the algae hasn't made much of a problem at all, just on the sides of the tank facing the windows. 
The bottle is only half gone! 

5 euro each? I think it's value for money. 

I've just started using the "accelerator" from VIMI. (Liquid Carbon)


----------



## niru (23 Aug 2012)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Well plants in Lithuania eat exactly the same stuff as plants in UK or China so it can't be too different than TPN+ or even JamesC's recipe.



Being scientifically minded, I like geting biased by facts. So I have to verify & check this with my plants... Never bothered asking them about their dietary cuisine preferences..   



			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> His Nitrogen source can be either a nitrate salt , urea, or ammonium salt (or any combination of these three). In fact he even mentions that he uses "carbamide" which is a very fancy rocket science term used for something as common urea - which is a component of urine. Have you ever notoced that the grass always grows greener in the areas of the lawn that the dog urinates on? Or have you noticed that cow pies in the field always seem to have fresh grass growing through and around it taller than the surrounding grass in the field? Well that's because urea and ammonia are powerful sources of Nitrogen, which in turn is a major component of Chlorophyl, which is green.



Heck no, Clive!! Thats because theres a divine conspiracy that taller grass hides the poo from you. You admire the lush growth, get closer and stomp the cake... Celebrate your little "happy b'day" on the field


----------

